# Tebe sgridata



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2012)

E' entrato nel mio ufficio senza nemmeno bussare (lui può....), un sorrisetto  a mò di saluto e poi  si è seduto.
-I caffè ce li facciamo portare. L'ho già detto fuori
Mi si è aggrovigliato lo stomaco. Non so perchè. Non è certo la prima volta che viene qui. O che prendiamo il caffè nei vari uffici. Ma l'aria era...tesa.:scared:
Si è acceso la sigaretta senza nemmeno chiedere e continuava a fissarmi. Rilassato sulla sedia. Molto manager nel suo completo elegantissimo scuro ma non troppo.
Stamattina lo vedevo...Enorme. Imponente.
Non che non lo sia. Anzi. E mi piace il modo con cui usa la fisicità per imporsi. La trovo sexi a manettta proprio.
Ma non stamattina. 
Ho glissato. Quando non capisco faccio la finta tonta, quindi ho sfoderato uno dei miei sorrisi più innocenti e gli ho fatto scivolare al di là della scrivania il plico di fogli firmato -Ho fatto i compiti come una brava bambina-  ho sussurrato sbattendo innocentemente le ciglia.:angeletto:
Niente. Come se fossi trasparente. Ha sfogliato il plico distrattamente poi l'ha richiuso.
-Dormito bene Tebe?
Eh? -Si certo...perchè?
-Chiedo
Intanto arriva il caffè. Luca mi ha mollato un occhiata di traverso come per dirmi "Che cazzo succede? L'aria si taglia con il coltello!"
Io una statua di marmo. Manager tranquillo come un leone che si è appena pappato una gazzella.
Per un attimo mi sono vista gazzella pappata. Ma non capivo perchè.
-Tebe...- Oh oh...tono basso. Leggermente aggressivo...:ira:-ho bisogno che tu capisca, ora e senza ombra di dubbio che io non mi scopo e mai mi scoperò una delle mie assistenti o qualsiasi altra mia collaboratrice.  Puoi sceglierti le motivazioni che vuoi ma mai più Tebe, mai più ti permetto di chiedermi cose del genere. Non hai idea di quanto mi abbia fatto incazzare la frase "te la sei scopata"
-Non fare la vergine di ferro Manager...Gelmy è un cagnaccio che gira per questi uffici come se fossero i suoi. Non mi interessa se conosce sette lingue, ha 3 lauree e magari anche due patate. Non collabora. Ordina e pretende. Si sente investita del sacro ruolo e questo provoca problemi. Già facciamo fatica ad amalgamare due modi totalmente diversi di lavorare, se poi anche lei ci mette del suo fra qualche mese ci tiriamo direttamente le bombe saltando i coltelli. E questo suo atteggiamento è derivato da qualcosa che tu le permetti. Ora...prendersi delle libertà con te non è esattamente facile perchè faccio fatica io a volte a contrastarti ma lei...sembra tua moglie.-
-Fa bene il suo lavoro. E mi fido
Ok. Conversazione tra sordi. Meno empatia e più lavoro. Forza Tebe -Ripeto. Si comporta come se fosse una tua estensione e si è alienata ogni persona qui dentro. Ci sono conflitti, che lei e qualcuno dei tuoi alimentano e questo non va bene per lo svolgimento di questa cazzo di commessa. Manager, detto fuori dai denti. Non mi piacciono i tuoi metodi e non mi piace come tenti di esercitare il potere  ma finchè le cose erano confinate tra me e te, sono sempre più o meno andate bene. Ora è lei che discute con me e non va bene, perchè lei non è te.
E che cavolo. Basta. 
Tutti loro e, Gelmy in particolare, sembrano dei polipi super tentacolosi. Ed è lui che gli dice di fare così. Tenta di fagocitarci come se fossimo plancton. 
Cioè. Ho la faccia del plancton? Non mi sembra proprio.
Ho sentito il rombo del tuono in lontananza, come quando nei film di vampiri stanno arrivando quelli super cattivi. Per un attimo ho avvertito pure un venticello gelido sfiorarmi il collo. E un fulmine saettare per la stanza.
-Tebe...io non sono sempre qui. E non sono sempre raggiungibile 
-Hai un vice. E lui non parla con me. Cos'è che mi sfugge?
-Non parla con te perchè te lo rigiri come un calzino ed è stato un mio preciso suggerimento
(alla parola calzino ho dovuto mordermi un labbro per non sorridere...Una storia segnata da un calzino...)
-Scusami...hai un vice di cui non ti fidi?
-Pensavo l'avessi capito visto che io invece  ho capito benissimo  che tu non lo stimi per niente e lo tratti da coglione
-Il punto non è questo. Il punto è che Gelmy non è Manager. O il tuo vice.
-Gelmy è la persona di cui io mi fido quindi, adorabile principessa, sotterra l'ascia e fattene una ragione. O anche non sotterrarla. Ma una cosa non devi perderla di vista. Non voglio beghe fra donne e lo dico a te perchè ti reputo più intelligente di lei.
Sotterra? L'ascia? E fattene una ragione? Beghe tra donne? Ma su che cazzo di piano la sta mettendo?
-La favoletta che chi è più intelligente deve abbozzare con me non funziona. E' un cagnaccio. E deve avere delle regole. Se non le dai tu ci penso io. E non sono beghe da donne, è lavoro. E ci sono ruoli.
-Ruoli? Vogliamo parlare di ruoli? Davvero Tebe? D'accordo. Non sono il tuo capo e non posso dirti cosa fare o non fare, non direttamente. Ma ho più esperienza e conosco meglio il territorio su cui ci stiamo muovendo. Ora...tu sei brava ma senza la mia collaborazione e quella della mia azienda questo progetto non l'avresti avuto. Ed è un esperienza importante che mi sembra nel tuo cv manchi. O sbaglio? Questi sono i ruoli. Impara e se devi ingoiare dei rospi. Fallo. Non hai idea di quanti io continui ad ingoiarne ogni giorno. E un ultima cosa. Parli tu di ruoli che ti stanno stretti come una camicia di forza?
Poi hanno bussato, Luca è entrato e Manager si è alzato.
-Ci vediamo prossima settimana Tebe, non so ancora quando ma per ogni tua esigenza c'è Gelmy


Minchia. Che stirata mi ha dato.
Ma Gelmy rimane sul mio libro nero. Quindi. Se non puoi combatterli. Alleati.

Giornata difficile oggi.


----------

